# [MALAYSIA] Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor



## ezra

Hi everybody from johor,

Anyone know which Tee Shirt and logo printing service can sell cheapest and affordable price in Johor? 

Regards,
ezra


----------



## tshirt0mania

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



ezra said:


> Hi everybody from johor,
> 
> Anyone know which Tee Shirt and logo printing service can sell cheapest and affordable price in Johor?
> 
> Regards,
> ezra


Welcome to the forum Ezra. I will send you a PM.


----------



## PINNACLE-PRINT

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

send me a pm too tshirtmania


----------



## Gunz

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

I would like to get this info too.

Thanks


----------



## alex7282

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



tshirt0mania said:


> Welcome to the forum Ezra. I will send you a PM.


Please send me the contact . thank you


----------



## chauhj

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi friends , i m looking for a long term t shirt printing services in johor as well! Kindly advice me.


----------



## ashng0

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi  so glad that i found tis forum 
any chance can pm me with the info too... i really appreciate that.


----------



## alex7282

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



tshirt0mania said:


> Welcome to the forum Ezra. I will send you a PM.


Can send me the info also . 

Thank you


----------



## taizi5566

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

hi, pls send me the contact as wel.. thx u


----------



## nuclearmaker

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Malaysia T-Shirt Printing, Roundneck T-Shirt Printing, T-Shirt Printing in Bangi Kajang Serdang ?


----------



## JoeSapphire

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

YAy a pOst In johor.. Please Do Pm me also...

BTW--- Does anyone knows where 2 get a *Plain Blank-White Tshirt* in J*Ohor Bahru...
*
TQ


----------



## alababa

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

hey can anyone send me the link too? I need to make 10 tshirts in jb and it is urgent. please help me find those cheaper company can? thanks


----------



## Tricia1612

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi,

Please pm me if anybody knows where to print DTG for t-shirts in m'sia. 


Cheers.


----------



## C0rnelius

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

PLease send me info about this as well.
Thanks!


----------



## nebster89

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi! Could you send me the contact too? Thanks!


----------



## C0rnelius

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Any DTG services in JB?


----------



## fai

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi. anyone got contacts for printing cum supplier of tees and tanktop in Johor or Singapore. Cheers


----------



## kg21

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

can i find any good one in KL ?


----------



## mbhoo

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

T-shirt printing services located at selangor. T-Shirt Printing Service
tq


----------



## chanek94

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

hi may i have the pm too? i am searching t-shirt printers and blank tees that are reliable and cheap in Johor Bahru, Malaysia.


----------



## jimmi

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

I am looking blank t shirt in Johor Bahru area as well..I know OREN Sport in Johor Jaya..but I am looking another option...


----------



## jimstanley

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



tshirt0mania said:


> Welcome to the forum Ezra. I will send you a PM.


Hey, I would like to have the link too. Send me a PM


----------



## familyman

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hey man, could i get the the Pm too for t-shirt contact. Thank you


----------



## satanist2001

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

hey all,

can i get some good and reliable tshirt suppliers and printing in johor or singapore from you all?

pls pm me...
cheers and thanks


----------



## Kairi91

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

_can someone also send me Tee Shirt and logo printing service at a cheapest and affordable price in Johor? ty_


----------



## reca

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi,
I am into t-shirt wholesale & printing services&. Our products are promised to be of good quality. We deliver t-shirts & printing services at lowest price. For example, roundneck t-shirt only cost at RM9.90 per pc. Printng servics only RM3.00 per p. No limit quantity. To know more about our products, check out our website, www.reca2u.com. Should you need further info i can be contacted at [email protected].


----------



## azmi

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

can PM me the contact too.urgent!Many thanks.


----------



## Pandemonia

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

i would like the contact too for any cheap printing in JB thanks!


----------



## IsaacR

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hey guys, 

I know of these guys based in KL who make T-shirts. www.saltycustoms.com.
They've got their own fits, not generic made ones. I've ordered from them before and they fit great.
Quite sure they do DTG as well.


----------



## brandconsultant

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

We're a new company based in KL. We're not aiming to compete with the cheap price brigade but if you are looking for quality 100% cotton (real cotton not the cotton/polyester mix shirts sold as real cotton in Malaysia) then feel free to DM me and we can work something out for you.

Thanks


----------



## jimmi

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi brandconsultant,
Please email me your catalogue and price list. I am looking for good quality tees.

Jimmi
Johor


----------



## brandconsultant

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Hi Jimmi

Thanks for getting in touch with me.

We don't have a catalogue yet. Our website is not even ready yet! But it should be by Nov 1st.

In the meantime, if you give me an idea of what you are looking for, I can let you know if we can help.

Cheers


----------



## deadvolcanoe

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Could you please send me a pm too? Thank you!


----------



## brandconsultant

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



reca said:


> Hi,
> I am into t-shirt wholesale & printing services&. Our products are promised to be of good quality. We deliver t-shirts & printing services at lowest price. For example, roundneck t-shirt only cost at RM9.90 per pc. Printng servics only RM3.00 per p. No limit quantity. To know more about our products, check out our website, www.reca2u.com. Should you need further info i can be contacted at [email protected].


Hi, I tried to look at your website but it is a dead link. Can you repost the correct link please. thanks


----------



## brandconsultant

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*



deadvolcanoe said:


> Could you please send me a pm too? Thank you!


Do you want a DM from me? If yes, what about?!!


----------



## bayxavier

*Re: Tee Shirt Printing Services in Johor*

Please PM me the supplier for Johor printer. Thanks


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney

Instead of PM, please just post the info in the thread so people don't have to make another post asking for the super secret PM


----------

